# ralink wireless lan card not exists ?



## johndixon46 (Nov 16, 2009)

My internet connection has stopped working on my sons pc. The black ralink icon is being displayed and the message ralink wireless lan card not exists is displayed.

I have uninstalled and installed the software and still no internet.

looking at other messages in the forum and people are talking about a physical card in the pc - i havent put a card in the pc and have been using the network adapter previously ok

any ideas?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

can you post make and model of pc
Router and modem

then do the following, you will need to copy across to a working PC using a USB thumbflashdrive or CDw

*{Device Manager}*
Post back the results in device manager
Start > control Panel {Vista set to classic view}> system > {Vista, device manager on left hand side} {XP hardware Tab, device manager button} > network adaptors, click on the + > post back the devices listed there
are there any ! ? or X

----------------------------------------------------------------------------
*{ipconfig /all}*
We would like to see the results from ipconfig /all

-> Start > run {search bar in Vista} > cmd > ipconfig /all
post back the results here

TWO Methods to do that - if you cannot access the internet with PC, then use method 2 to copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

*Method ONE -------------------------------------------------------------*
start > run {search bar in Vista} > cmd > ipconfig /all

rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

*Method TWO -------------------------------------------------------------*

Start> Run {search bar in Vista}> CMD to open a DOS window and type:

IPCONFIG /ALL >C:\RESULT.TXT

Open C:\RESULT.TXT with Notepad and copy/paste the entire results here.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## johndixon46 (Nov 16, 2009)

pc is acer 
router is speedtouch585 v6
modem ???- no modem in device manager ???

network adapters - NVIDIA nForce 10/100/1000 Mbps Networking Controller (pre-installed with PC)

ipconfig /all looks a bit bleak ...

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6001]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\Users\john>ipconfig
Windows IP Configuration

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
C:\Users\john>ipconfig /all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : michaels-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce 10/100/1000 Mbps Networking
Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1F-16-F3-72-94
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{55778CAF-4EEE-4DCE-8F32-2495DB7EF
47A}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
C:\Users\john>

Thanks


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

as you say NO Wireless device listed there

In device manager you only have 
network adapters - NVIDIA nForce 10/100/1000 Mbps Networking Controller (pre-installed with PC)

Are there any ! or ? anywhere in device manager ?

PC is an ACER - whats the model
?


----------



## johndixon46 (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks for the reply etaf.

The acer model is ACER ASPIRE AX1300.

There are no X ! or ? anywhere in device manager.


----------



## johndixon46 (Nov 16, 2009)

more precisely it is ...

ACER ASPIRE AX1300 8550


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

going by the specs here
http://www.acer.co.uk/acer/productv...tx1g.c2att92=242&ctx1.att21k=1&CRC=3069114424

should have a wireless card 
But if not listed in device manager and no ? ! X anywhere within device manager than if it has been working OK on wireless and now stopped - perhaps the actual adapter is faulty

try control panel
Add new hardware
see if it can find it

Has the PC moved at all - when it stopped - possibly the module is not seated correctly witjin the PC


----------



## johndixon46 (Nov 16, 2009)

I have gone into device manager and chose Action --> Add legacy hardware

I selected the edimax network adapter and completed the wizard and the final window displayed that it has been installed but it may not work properly and had a code 10 error.

Now in device manager I do have the edimax network adapter displayed with an exclamation mark next to it.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

What colour is te Ex mark ?
http://pcsupport.about.com/od/tipstricks/f/yellowdm.htm
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/133240

see here
http://www.acer.co.uk/acer/service....tx1g.c2att92=242&ctx1.att21k=1&CRC=3048607531

should be a link to the drivers page

Go through and select your model

You should end up with a list that includes the ralink driver
try updating the driver


----------



## johndixon46 (Nov 16, 2009)

Its a black ! in a yellow triangle. 

Tried with the ralink driver from the acer web site but the driver update said that i had the latest driver installed.

I think I will need to return it to where I bought it from for them to look at. I dont fancy some of the solutions from the links you supplied.

Any more suggestions before I do?


----------



## johndixon46 (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm begining to think that the wireless card is not seated correctly in the PC as you suggested earlier.


----------

